# Is Hartz flea powder safe for goats?



## want less (Mar 22, 2013)

We recently found lice on our doe who is nursing one 6 week old kid. We dusted her & baby with DE a few days ago and it was recommended that we also dust her with a flea/tick powder for cats. The only thing I could find at the store was Hartz UltraGuard flea & tick cat powder.

Here's the EPA document on the active ingredient tetrachlorvinphos 


Has anyone use this on their dairy goats? Is it safe for the baby?


----------



## Mamaboid (Mar 22, 2013)

Just my opinion, only an opinion based on my personal experience, but...I won't even use Hartz products on my cats and dogs.  There have been way too many cases of contamination in Hartz products in the past and I wouldn't trust them for anything.  I almost killed a dog of mine using flea powder years ago and haven't used anything Hartz since.


----------



## elevan (Mar 22, 2013)

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-lice-and-goats


----------



## want less (Mar 22, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-lice-and-goats


That doesn't mention anything about using flea powder


----------

